# Chicken Feet



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I bought some chicken feet today and gave Millie and Henry one each. Henry chewed his up and Millie chewed off the toenails and left the rest of the foot. LOL

Anyone else's dogs not like chicken feet?


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

Sav has never had them but they're on the list for my next shopping trip.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

What are the benefits of chicken feet? I see them at the store all the time... They're cheap, too!


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

This was their first time having them. I just fed it as a treat, hcdoxies hopefully some of the experts here can tell us what they provide nutritionally. I believe they are good for dogs' joints, etc.


----------



## SamWu1 (Oct 15, 2010)

Because it's cartilage it's a decent source of glucosomine. You've got to feed an immense amount of it though for it to be therapuetic so it's really just a snack.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Yes, all the cartilage and ligaments etc. are good for them! 

Speaking of chicken feet...I found a couple in the bag the other day with these nasty looking abscesses on the bottom and threw them out. After googling I think I came to the conclusion that it was bumblefoot. The pictures are not too pleasant...but are they safe to eat? I am seeing them more often now that I noticed it, and it's human grade too.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My sheltie is iffy on them. He eats them if he is really hungry.. otherwise, he eats the toes and walks away.


----------



## sarweim (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok, where the heck are y'all finding chicken feet? I have yet to see it anywhere around here. None of the big chain grocers, of course, or even the smaller ones that cater to other ethnic groups. Maybe I just need to go to even smaller, MORE ethnic places? (Which can get a little scary in NY  and I'm not even in the City!)


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bailey will chew them up but not swallow. Silly girl. The rest of the pack eats em up like candy :wink:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

sarweim said:


> Ok, where the heck are y'all finding chicken feet? I have yet to see it anywhere around here. None of the big chain grocers, of course, or even the smaller ones that cater to other ethnic groups. Maybe I just need to go to even smaller, MORE ethnic places? (Which can get a little scary in NY  and I'm not even in the City!)


I went to an Asian market to find these!


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

I use them for small bone days as one is just about 75% of the calcium he needs each day. He loves them and eats them very carefully. I will pack a kong with ground beef and top with a chicken foot for a small meal sometimes.

First time I saw them in a pack meant for soup at a Mexican market. Gizzards, hearts, chicken feet. I have 10 pounds I am hoarding in the freezer right now.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

I live in central-Texas where there are a lot of Mexicans, so "weird" things are readily available. They are in our local HEB (a grocery store chain within Texas and Louisiana, I believe).


----------



## jjcj (Nov 26, 2010)

mandy and Casey love them but hard to find around here. The only place i found was 2 bucks a lb and i have been keeping the food at around a buck a lb. They were already frozen in a big hunk and was a pain to thaw enough to seperate. I really want to go to our local downtown market i am sure i would find them there but i work the days its on darn.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

that's where we get ours, unless someone is going to the meat distributor and then we just buy them in bulk...

i've never figured out the difference between chicken feet and chicken paws....though..is there a difference?


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

How cheap is cheap ? The asian markets around me want 1.79 - 2.00 a pound. That seems really high for bone and cartilage . For that price i could buy whole chickens.


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

I've only been able to feed poultry feet when I have had the whole bird and butchered it myself. Becka loves them but I did get some very strange looks from the guests I had over for dinner that day as my pup chomped through the feed of the pheasant


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

My dogs love 'em. They run about .98/lb at one of the local Mexican supermarkets here in greater L.A. Most of the Asian markets have them too but they are always more there.

The dogs eat the entire thing, claws and all. BTW, chicken paws and chicken feet are the same thing.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I payed about $1.00 or so for 1 lb. I only bought 1/2 lb. so it really didn't hit the pocketbook much, ha ha. I don't particularly know that I will buy these again, or very often, as Millie doesn't seem to like them. Henry seems to like them okay but it takes him like 10 minutes to chew one up!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Chicken feet I consider a "supplement" if you will. They have so much joint nutrition in them that if given regularly they can replace synthetic joint supplements for dogs. Just something to keep in mind!


----------



## richie (Jan 30, 2011)

*chicken paws*

Chicken feet are about $1/pound here in Newark, Delaware at the Shop-Rite (one of the big chain supermarkets). I remember growing up in Philly and my Mom would throw them in the soup pot along with the pupik (gizzard) and gorgel (neck)... and some vegetables... = Jewish penicillin!

Anyway Suzie likes em raw! And a pound is a LOT of feet... goes a long way with a small dog like her anyway. Funny thing is, they call them chicken 'paws' on the package here too... I never thought of birds as having paws!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I wish we could find chicken feet around here!!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

I bought some yesterday for about a $1 at the asian market here, and they were labeled as "chicken paws", too. I thought that maybe it was just their translation of foot? Maybe?


----------



## hamblekg (Feb 1, 2011)

*chicken feet in Ontario?*

I've been looking for chicken feet and haven't been able to locate a supply yet. Apparently the stores in my area are a little too cautious of the yuk factor h:biggrin: I've emailed a couple places on kijiji to see if i can find them; and a supplier for pigs feet and tails. I was told tails are expensive; but the one time i did find them at the grocery store it was under $3 for 4. Anybody around Toronto (or north east of there) with a supplier? 
Karen in Peterborough


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

richie said:


> Chicken feet are about $1/pound here in Newark, Delaware at the Shop-Rite (one of the big chain supermarkets). I remember growing up in Philly and my Mom would throw them in the soup pot along with the pupik (gizzard) and gorgel (neck)... and some vegetables... = Jewish penicillin!
> 
> Anyway Suzie likes em raw! And a pound is a LOT of feet... goes a long way with a small dog like her anyway. Funny thing is, they call them chicken 'paws' on the package here too... I never thought of birds as having paws!


i think you had the same mother i had...except we called them pipiks LOL....i also remember growing up in west philly...and i'm sure this was true everywhere....that the gizzards and necks and feet were free, thrown in...along with the wings of the chicken....like waste products....i miss those days....

i don't EVER recall them being referred to as paws....and now, on one of my supplier lists....i can order feet OR paws...what's up with that?


----------

